# Horror Stage Plays/Musicals?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anybody know any horror stage musicals or plays?

Off the top of my head there's:

Little Shop of Horrors

Sweeney Todd

Cannibal the Musical

Evil Dead the Musical

...anyone else?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Rocky Horror started out on stage.*


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

perdidoman said:


> *Rocky Horror*


Beat me to it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Jekyll and Hyde

Dracula


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Dracula


Yes! Bela Lugosi was in the stage version, that's why he was cast in the movie. Nice memory Ickie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. heh I can't believe we only have three or four theatre people here, with all the acting that goes on in our haunts?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Young Frankenstein can probably be considered one as Cannibal the Musical was a comedy by the creators of South Park.

In response to Dracula I remember when I was young and I saw various plays there was a redone Dracula out. Sweeny Todd was actually out for a long time!


----------



## blahwoo (May 7, 2008)

i only saw two.. the Sweeney Todd and the Phantom of Opera. . . the Sweeney toddy was a little bit weird. maybe i wasn't expecting the movie to be musical. .


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The barber of Seville is the play version of that.

I would absolutely LOVE to put the Killer Klowns on stage.


----------

